# Worst paint ever...1st wash in 10yr's!!



## rolled1 (May 26, 2008)

The titles correct,my neighbour has owned this 1997 mitsubishi carisma from new and it really hasnt been washed this century,what looks like a grey car is really green underneath,she decided to sell it and couldnt understand why nobody was interested!! I offered to clean it up for her for free.
Door before-








Door after-








some before jobs of the task I had to face








































several areas including shuts,sills and under boot had moss growing,and it takes moss a long time to grow!








after a quick walk round noticed a lack of tar on the car which I was surprised about but not so quick!..after 2 good soaks in a strong de-greaser mix there was still loads of caked on dirt,didnt want to ruin my good lambswool mitt and the car was getting machine polished anyway so out came a stiff sponge and the car got a good scrubbing to reveal enough tar to coat my drive-as I wasnt getting paid for this job and the owner certainly didnt want perfection I didnt see the point in wasting a load of my valuable Tardis...out came the white spirits and dish scrubber!
























































proof that the roads in Donegal are tarred!! I used over a litre of white spirits and covered the entire car in it to save me claying the paint and ruining a clay bar as well,cracked out the rotary and an old bottle of Autoglym SRP which was having very little effect,I've had good results with this before on oxidized paint but the oxidation on this car was so thick it was actually scaly like a snakes skin! being single stage with no lacquer I wasnt too worried about damaging it,it was in bad enough state and after a few trials Meg's 83 and an aggressive 3M cutting pad were getting rid of the oxidized paint as well as a lot of the scratches underneath and because it was a freebie I was only going to be doing 1step machine correction.Some 50/50's
























hard to see the polish breaking down correctly as the oxidized paint was mixing in with it and making a real mess
























Top tip of the day-dont waste money on back to black or other trim and rubber restorers,break out the heat gun and hey presto
























my neighbour has 3 children and if you think the outside of the car was bad the inside was a horror story,the pics were so bad I would need an 18cert to show them..years of ground in food and grime,mould on the floor,sticky windows etc...but after a few hours with a George and a load of APC it came up pretty good
















some more 50/50's
























and 15 hours later the finished article,only picture missing was my neighbours face,her jaw hit the floor and she thought I'd switched the number plates with a different car!..anyway job done, happy customer and car now sold-enjoy


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Excellent them's the best transformations

A real tranformation


----------



## kingtheydon (Aug 11, 2008)

WOW! That was really a **** heap before wasnt it??!! Good work in tidying it up though!


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

she was over the moon when she saw that turn around lol looks spot on thow bud


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

nice turn around


----------



## rolled1 (May 26, 2008)

Thanks guy's,the owner stuck a set of wheel-trims on at the end which really set it off


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

great stuff mate.


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

Excellent turn around!!

Hopefully they'll take a bit more care of the new car. :thumb:


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

That was disguisting, good turnaround though


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Blimey! Nice turn around there :thumb:, bet you and the owner are well happy


----------



## reggie-xxx (Aug 6, 2009)

good jop mate


----------



## mrunderground (Jun 20, 2007)

Who says you can't polish a turd!


----------



## Escort God (Feb 23, 2009)

great turn around 

and great deed
prob paid with treats :lol:


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

very nice and great transformation.
Night and day.
Gordon.


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

Top effort :thumb:

If you'd have held up the rear bumper and hammered a couple of nails in it would have fetched a further £50


----------



## dazzlers82 (May 8, 2007)

well done fella


----------



## flyfs6 (Nov 13, 2006)

You've done a great job of turning it around. But some of the befores make me feel sick.


----------



## NeilG40 (Jan 1, 2009)

Great turnaround, you do have to wonder though how on earth she thought that she be able to sell it in the condition it was in.


----------



## ROB WOODHOUSE (Nov 13, 2005)

Excellent work there the difference youve made to that is great considering the state of it in the first place


----------



## po-low (May 24, 2009)

Excellent, excellent turnaround. Totally transformed the car to its glory.

The main question is though did you do it for free cos she's good looking?? lol


----------



## rolled1 (May 26, 2008)

po-low said:


> Excellent, excellent turnaround. Totally transformed the car to its glory.
> 
> The main question is though did you do it for free cos she's good looking?? lol


:lol:

No! just a friend.......hope the missus isnt reading this


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Bloody heck!! :doublesho

Great turnaround mate!!


----------



## gestev (Jul 1, 2009)

A lot better than it was, well done!


----------



## Crazy American (May 9, 2009)

I think that is the dirtest car I've ever seen in me life :doublesho

Great Job 4 sure


----------



## Jochen (May 21, 2007)

You should get a statue for doing this for free :lol:


Very nice job! :thumb::thumb:


----------



## pampos (Mar 15, 2008)

Top job there....Great transformation mate....


----------



## Sveneng (Apr 20, 2008)

Amazing turnaround, one of the best I've seen!


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

nice work, a huge improvement


----------



## Serious (Mar 19, 2008)

Turd Polishing...................................Done



Top job.


----------



## brad mole (Sep 19, 2008)

how can someone not care about their car that much, or at least not even clean it etc. but thats one amazing turnaround youve done, i would love to do this but dont know anyone with a car in as bad condition :lol:


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

these are the fun ones, fantastic work and I was about to say get some wheel trims on there to really finish it off but the owner beat me to it.

Fantastic stuff mate


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Top Turnaround:thumb:


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

That scrubbed up quite well.

Good one! :thumb:


----------



## FiveCX-5 (Jul 9, 2008)

Watch out ! The Transformers comes from Northern Ireland ! Top done ! :thumb:


----------



## Trig (Jun 9, 2008)

amazing transformation. Has it sold?


----------



## rolled1 (May 26, 2008)

Thanks for the kind comments everyone,yes the car has sold the owner put on some wheel trims which helped


----------



## trejdelsol (Jun 15, 2009)

Excellent turnaround - these kind of threads are part of what makes me addicted to detailing, the end result is so rewarding


----------



## RefinedDetails (Dec 17, 2006)

That has to be the worst car I have ever seen for neglect. The tar was horrific! Superb turnaround fella, thats one to be proud of.


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

Random bump


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Luke M said:


> Random bump


.Why?


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

MadOnVaux! said:


> .Why?


It's what I do.


----------



## djryan25 (Dec 19, 2014)

wow. excellent job.
hope she brought you at least a crate of beer for that


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Funnily enough my wife's uncle has a white Carisma and I've said many times that I'd love to get my hands on it for a couple of days. The oxidation is just horrific. 

You did a great job there chum. Fantastic turn around. 

Cooks


----------

